# Office Hours?



## Code Neophyte (Apr 5, 2010)

For those of you whose office is not staffed all day during business hours:

1.  How do you arrange the office hours - (ex. certain hours every day - 8-10 M-F, or certain days M-W-F only, etc.)

2.  What is your staffing arrangement (ie., How many staff do you have, and in what capacity - ex.- 1 combination inspector, 1 property maintenance inspector) etc.?

With the recent staffing reductions, we're finding it hard to maintain an 8-hour-a-day office and keep up with inspections.  Just curious how others handle that.  I do appreciate any and all input!!


----------



## Kearney.200 (Apr 5, 2010)

I am the only person in my depart. my cell # is on my message for voice mail and the girls upstairs normally know were I am.


----------



## texas transplant (Apr 5, 2010)

My previous gig much like yours Code.   2 construction inspectors, 2 property maintenance and me.   Everyone had office hours.  Had one construction inspector and one property maintenance in office 8 to 10 MWF, the other two were in 3 to 5 MWF.  I had open office hours 8-10 and 3-5 Tuesday and Thursday.  That way someone was in office the same four hours each day.   Took a little bit to train some of the public, but worked well once everyone got on same page with us.  This was paperwork and computer entry time also.  When you didn't have a customer, you were doing your input work.

My idea was there was always someone that should know what the story was in the office when it was open.  Vacations and sick days we were a little thin, but we did the best we could to make sure door was open and lights on those four hours a day.

It continued that way until administration was convience that the overtime we were paying to make sure all inspections done each day would pay for a 1/2 time administrative assistant, who after a few years became full time.

Current gig office is closed 12-1 each day.  Only have one permit tech in office rest of the day and inspectors aren't taken off street to watch desk.  Contractors bought that when it was explained that not being able to get a permit from 12-1 each day made it so they got all the inspections they requested for the day.


----------



## Big Mac (Apr 5, 2010)

At the present time since we are so short staffed, the front counter is open 8:00-12:00 and 1:00 - 3:00 Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and Friday.  We are closed to the general public all day on Thursdays.  The rest of the time we attempt to get caught up on the work associated with submittals, plan review and andministrative issues.  All you can do is what you can do.


----------



## Alias (Apr 6, 2010)

Like Kearney, I have office hours and phone numbers posted on my door.  Currently, it's 8-2 M-F.  I could use a 40 hr week but it ain't a happenin' (yet).  Most of the contractors are used to this arrangement as I am a one person office.  The homeowners are another story but the gals in the main office have my cell phone number and will call me.

Sue, lost on the frontier


----------

